# Radio Control F16 with a helmut cam.



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2012)

This guy has some talents besides flying an RC aircraft.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3ZZctQHDs0_


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 30, 2012)

That is so cool. Like you're flying it yourself.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2012)

Now _that_ is really excellent! Not only a working digital altimeter visible to the 'ground' pilot, but the 'pilot's' head turns!There could be a great opening for movie work for this - imagine a squadron or flight of these, filmed internally and externally, used in suitable scenes for a movie. Beats the hell out of CGI !!


----------

